
Distributed K/V store library (Go) built with raft and SSH - fabian-z
https://github.com/fabian-z/distkv
======
fabian-z
distkv is a distributed K/V store library for Go powered by the raft consensus
algorithm. Values are only changed when a majority of nodes in the cluster
agree on the operation. Internal communication is secured and powered by the
SSH protocol.

It ensures confidentiality and security by enforcing asymmetric authentication
and encryption using the SSH protocol. A custom built interface leveraging the
protocols features (TCP/IP forwarding and out-of-band requests) secures all
raft and control communication.

SSH was chosen over TLS because it provides strong, battle tested security
without needing centralized third-party trust authorities. This makes it a
good fit for distributed systems like distkv.

